# mount -t ext3 -o barrier=1 /dev/lvm/blubb /mnt/b -- möglich?

## Dragonix

Heyho!

Ich spiel grad mit XFS rum. Nachdem ich mühevoll die für mich besten Settings rausgefunden hab, seh ich beim booten (unter Sidux und beim booten mit einer initrd von genkernel zeigt ers nicht an, nur beim booten mit eigener initrd oder im dmesg zeigt ers mir), dass "barrier" bei meiner Konfiguration nicht unterstützt werden! Da ich leider keine UVS mein eigen nenne, sört mich das etwas.

Momentane Konfiguration:

/dev/sda --> luks --> lvm

Nach ewigen recherchen bin ich zum schluss gekommen, dass das ganze am device manager (dm) scheitert. Toll! Jetzt frag ich mich allerdings, ob ich barrier=1 nur mit XFS vergessen kann, oder auch mit ext3? Darüber find ich leider herzlich wenig... Ich hab blos den "Beweis" gefunden: 4 LVs erstellen, darauf jeweils ein Dateisystem klatschen (JFS, XFS, reiser3, ext3), und dann mit der jeweiligen barrier Option mounten. JFS und XFS haben sich beschwert, ext3 und reiser3 nicht ==> logische Konsequenz: ext3 kann "barrier" über dm. Ist das wirklich so, weiß da jemand mehr?

Eine andere Möglichkeit wär den write cache zu deaktivieren - aber das kostet mir (zumindest auf meinem System) zu viel Performance: Die Zeit, die benötigt wird um die Kernelsourcen zu kopieren hat sich verzehnfacht (ohne sch...!)!

Vielen Dank, 

Matthias

Edit: So, hab da was gefunden (hätte nur auf Seite 4 gehen müssen -.-):

http://www.linux-magazin.de/online_artikel/beschraenktes_schreiben/(offset)/6?special=Storage

Also ist der Beweis (keine Fehlermeldung) wohl beweis genug. Dann wechsle ich doch wieder zurück zu ext3   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

du suchst sowas ?  [PATCH] Implement barrier support for single device DM devices 

 site:lkml.org xfs barrier dm 

----------

## Dragonix

Cool! Das schaut interessant aus!

Aber eine Frage hät ich da denn doch

 *Quote:*   

> This patch implements barrier support in DM for the common case of dm linear just remapping a single underlying device.

 

Heisst das...

1. Das nur ein Device "drunterliegen" darf

oder

2. Das sowas wie luks nicht verwendet werden darf? (weil eigentlich ists ja dann kein simples remapping mehr)

so ganz ist mir das nicht klar.. ich probier den Patch jetzt auf jedenfall mal aus und guck dann weiter..

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Cool! Das schaut interessant aus!
> 
> Aber eine Frage hät ich da denn doch
> 
>  *Quote:*   This patch implements barrier support in DM for the common case of dm linear just remapping a single underlying device. 
> ...

 

ich tippe mal auf 1., wenn ich mich noch an den gang der diskussion richtig erinnere dürfte das auch mit luks gehen (nutz ich auch,  deswegen interessiert mich das  :Wink:  )

übrigens: servus namensvetter  :Wink: 

----------

## Dragonix

http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/2/15/186  << heißt das, dass es doch nicht mit luks geht? luks verwendet doch eigentlich dm-crypt, oder?

Ich hab das mit dem Patch auch nicht geschafft  :Sad: 

Am ende kommt

"patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line

Hunk #1 succeeded at 52 with fuzz 1.

"

hm... ich glaub ich wart einfach und nehm bis dato ext3 - wobei ich mich insgeheim Frage, wie das writebarriers können soll, wenn der Fehler / das Problem / was weiss ich was im dm liegen...

(13.08.0 :Cool: 

Edit: ext3 sagt mir wohl nicht gleich am Anfang, dass writebarrier nicht geht, sondern erst nachdem man ein bischen was geschrieben hat - denn: Nach den ersten paar Schreibzugriffen kommt auch bei ext3 im dmesg eine Fehlermeldung. Sprich ich bin schon immer (hab cryptsetup luks schon länger laufen, blos eben halt mit ext3 anstatt xfs) unsicher "gefahren". Nun, wenn keines der FS writebarriers über dm kann, dann bleib ich wohl vorerst bei xfs - werd jetzt aber regelmässig backups machen.

----------

